# Anusol or Prep-H...which one???



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Since I'm not getting much response to my other post about this itch, I thought I'd try this route. Does anyone know if one of these works better than the other? I'm at my wits ends with this itching and I'm not having much luck yet with the anusol. Are any of you of the opinion that Preperation-H is better? Would just like some input. Thanks.


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

BUMP!!


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

If the itch is that bad, I am thinking it may be yeast. If you can't get into see your Dr right away then go to a walk in clinic.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

My doc told me to use hydrocortisone ointment for an itchy fissure. I have tried Prep-H, too, (when I thought it was a hemmie) and it helps a little. Never tried Anusol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2001)

I had trouble with external anal itching for years, and both Anusol and Prep. H worked--a little. But I had the best results with plain old witch hazel from the pharmacy. I would put it on toilet paper and just hold it on the irritated area for half a minute or so. It dried and soothed the irritated, itchy skin and I am so much more comfortable now. I use the witch hazel after every BM, and after showering in the morning. (Also, don't use soap on the anal area, just warm water. Soap causes itching to get worse.)Of course, my fissure's just inside the anal opening, so the witch hazel doesn't come into direct contact with it. The hemmie is external, though. It stings a little bit initially, but after a few seconds it begins to feel a lot better. I think the ointments tend to keep the skin from drying, and drying can help the skin heal. (Just my opinion.) I heard about witch hazel from Dr. Weil's web page. It has made me so much more comfortable. Don't know if it would help you, but it really works for me. (I'm an IBS-c type. Maybe it doesn't work for IBS-d.) You might try the witch hazel on toilet paper, since it's very inexpensive and witch hazel can also be used for insect bites, etc., according to the label.


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

After each of my pregnancies I had hemmies and itching and the prep-H worked well. Never tried Anusol. I think the OTC hydrocoritsone would work just as well for any external itching. I would try that if the Prep-H isn't doing the trick. I know how annoying that is! I hope it clears up.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I'm with xoxox, the plain old witch hazel works the best for itching and irritation. Apply it often, it works wonders.







------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------

